# :)



## basketcase (Jun 5, 2004)

:twisted:


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 5, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOh I LIKE!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 5, 2004)

oh when he is like that i want to let him go


----------



## spottedpython (Jun 5, 2004)

poor mouse looks like its saying let me out let me out


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats one of the reasons I won't feed live.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah the benifit of feeding dead mice is there is less escape atemps but dead 1s still try occaisionaly


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

man that looks soo sweet, its a bit crule but by doing it that way u get great photo's. yer don't u hate when the dead 1's try and escape.


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah, i refuse to feed live to my snakes who take frozen thawed. Too many damn problems.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 5, 2004)

i sertainly do hate it


----------



## Adam (Jun 5, 2004)

Nah it's all good fun. Who cares how often you get mites??? As long as the sadist gets to see the snake killing a sweet innoccent animal who cares????


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

:shock: Mice carry reptile mites? didnt know that, or do other types infest herps?


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

No as far as I know mice don't carry them, it's the bloody chickens I keep buying 'cause I'm a stubborn old fart.


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Someone told me that too many chickens give snakes diahreah. any truth in it? do you feed chooks alot? are the snakes any the worse for it?


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

It can make it less than solid.But Annie my 9 foot Diamond eats about 5 to 10 3 week old chooks and she loves it, she puts on good weight. That is not her only food item but she really does love chooks.


----------



## basketcase (Jun 6, 2004)

correct me if im wrong adam (im far from sure) but arent u the person that does/used to (?) cut rodents teeth then serve them up live ?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 6, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

You got it in one!!! I didn't say I wasn't one of the saddists that likes to watch innoccent animals die, cause I love it.Death is death. Look at the post earlier tonight on how hard it can be to kill rodents, IMO snakes can kill them alot faster than a botched attempt. What about all these people who open the rodent freezer to find a cranky rat sitting there ready to jump out and it's been in the freezer all nite???mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## basketcase (Jun 6, 2004)

its weird i didnt nothing to provoke, just a simple question that required a simple answer.

i dont like hypocracy


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

You cut out rodents teeth :shock: :shock: they may only be food but thats disgusting and just wrong.


----------



## Artie (Jun 6, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> Thats one of the reasons I won't feed live.



Ditto! The picture tells the story!


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

I personally do not get enjoyment to see rodent to be killed by snake. But I understand that many people who keep snakes do keep them for that specific reason. They love the feeding time and they do have exiting thrill to watch it. I had few people who just visit me to see the animals asking me if they can see snake to kill. As I am refusing to feed live and hate to watch it my self, I refused and they was disappointed.
We human have some strange ways to enjoy our selves. I guess that some of us are more civilized then others. I do not trying to criticize anybody here, as I understand that nature is cruel and killing to fit in food chain is normal. I just think that is wrong to get satisfaction by watching it. Yep. I think that people who enjoy this are sick pups.


----------



## maximus (Jun 6, 2004)

Satisfuction?

i like this one:


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

I have no problems with people feeding live prey, it has to happen sometimes, i just think theres no need to be cruel, like pulling teeth and so on. If it has to happen get it over and done with.


----------



## Artie (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with that fully.
What some people don?t seem to understand,
It?s not exactly nature to lock a mouse, or whatever the prey in an enclosure with a snake, as the poor little fella knows what?s coming.
In nature the attack is in surprise and spontaneous and death is 
without anticipation.
Just my opinion.


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 6, 2004)

Did anyone actually ask if it was a fussy feeder?or do we just all take for granted that if you feed live its for the owners amusement &amp; hence they are deemed cruel.Could it possibley be that the snake might only eat live prey,i mean ive had snakes refuse dead but launch onto live straight away,i would rather feed live than let a snake die.The other way is force feeding &amp; id rather try live b4 that.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

*Popp read my thread properly*. I am not saying that feeding life is bad. I understand that enything I say, will always have strong oposition from some people. I just expressed my own opinion on the situation when people do feed live mainly for enjoyment to see the kill. And many people do this becaose of that. 
I did mentioned that one of mine snakes eat only live before. If there is no any other way, have to be done.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

Did you know that one of the main causes of malnutrition and fatigue of all predatory animals in zoos is namely because they are fed pre-killed prey, as the feeding of live prey to animals on display is deemed "publicly unacceptable" and is illegal. &lt;Interestingly this does not include insects>

The animals aren't able to use the energy and the behavioural instincts they would usually be using in the wild and it ends up being very detrimental to the animal's overall health, mentally and physically. 

I agree with Popp, I'd feed live before force feeding a snake.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

Nobody argue abou that Pinkie.


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

Duh...

I thought it was interesting. It depends how you want to interpret it.


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

I beleive animals in zoo's are kept mentally and physically stimulated in other ways for just that reason pinke. live feed before force feed AOK. but snakes in captivity just dont behave the same way they do naturally in the wild anyway. they cant roam over territory or encounter other creatures. as for insects, they are the basic eco machines, they cleanup carrion, and poo, pollinate plants and annoy the crap out of us. thats it. who cares about insects, as feed.(excepting fervent animal lib nutters)


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

Interesting where people want to draw the line.
Can be seen as somewhat hypocritical.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2004)

Here we go again!! So simple, yet, lets get so worked up over it! The way I see it is some people have different morals on things. I 'personally' like to feed mine pre-killed because I believe it's not only a faster end for the rodent but 'SAFER' for the snake. Take the risks with live feeding if your feeling cocky! Forget about the mites & bacteria etc Think of the injury that can VERY easily be sustained to your snakes!


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

About the Insect. If fly sit on my face, I will slap and mash her hopefully. Roach sometimes is mashed by me too.
I still think that I am animal lover.
I would love to hear about the people who are so green that they live with roaches, flees or any other nasties in symbio. 
I don't think that I and all of others are hypocritical.


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Hear hear Slateman. bring on the mortein! :twisted:


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

Geez you people do tend to take things personally dont you! 

"Can be seen as hypocritical" - this doen't mean YOU are, or that I think you are... Just that SOME might see it like this.

It was just a point of interest - FFS I am sorry for even typing in the first place :roll:


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Chill out pinkster, nobodys upset. just different points of veiw.  :wink:


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 6, 2004)

Slateman were on earth did you get the idea i was talking bout you,you must think alot of yourself if you think ive got nothing beto do with my time than sit here &amp; wait till you post n pick it apart.I was merely making a comment as i thought MOST that commented never asked reasons behind feeding live,which to me should of been 1st question.You had no reason to mention my name in your post,i take it as a personal stab at me &amp; once again not following rules,where did i mention in any form anything about you jan?I think it is more you that is out to put me down not the other way round.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 6, 2004)

> Did anyone actually ask if it was a fussy feeder?



I think the original post and the accompanying smiley answers that question popp?


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

Not really.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2004)

Here we go......... :shock: Not long now :roll:


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 6, 2004)

Ever thought he might be  its eaten its 1st meal &amp; :twisted: because the photo was a bit different,oh thats right i forgot nobody else could possibley be right.so what am i saying with this


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

:lol: lmfao, yes what on earth were we thinking?


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

The fact that nothing at all was said about fussy feeders was slatemans point.(i think) He/she just said ooh, look at this photo, so much fun to watch. (my interpretation of the original post anyway.)
Nobody includes you too popp. some following post echoed those sentiments, focusing the tone of the thread. dosent matter what its about, always some different interpretations will be posted. :wink:


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

If you had a snake that took feeder fish as prey,

Would you feed live fish or buy frozen fish and defrost them for your snake?

 &lt;just as a matter of interest>


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 6, 2004)

Of course they will inny mate. Just that some people know more than anyone else


----------



## Farkurnell (Jun 6, 2004)

I've gotta go with popp and The Pinkster on this one ("how unusual" I hear you say).

The picture was posted and the natural response by most of the do-gooders here is that it's wrong. Jan voiced his opinion which is ok, he's entitiled to it obviously. Popp voices his opinion which is then jumped all over by Jan and others.
Hmmm, de ja vu methinks.


I feed all my smaller, younger snakes live food. Not for any macabre fascination, just because I think it does them a whole lot of good to kill their own food. If I'm feeding the larger snakes adult rats, then it's thawed or freshly killed.

Oh and nice use of smilies there young popp, you too Miss Pinx. It's all ok now that you've used them.



Gregory.


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Who me? Live. cant see a filey or bokadom taking thawed fish, but they might.(matter of convenience) whats your point. I have no problem feeding live if the snake wont take f/t, like i said ,live before force feeding AOK. dont think fish would be too upset, they are in their natural enviroment afterall. :?


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

um, did you miss the line where i said "live before force feeding AOK"? I dont have a problem with it , I wouldnt, but thats my personal choice. I does make me sad that some folk DO take sick pleasure in the Kill. Then again, i might be one of pinkies hypocrits, since i like to watch wildlife docos where cheetas and such kill gazells, and I say "Man, did ya see that!, awesome!" :roll: :lol:


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 6, 2004)

Instar you say nobody includes me,read slateys post mention to me is in the bold print!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

lmao @ "pinkie's hypocrites" 

Did I not make it clear before when I re-stated that it was not my opinion and was not directed at anyone in particular?? 

It was just a point I thought was of interest??? Golly gosh people are highly strung around here


----------



## spottedpython (Jun 6, 2004)

like me i have a fussy eatter my spotted python won't take dead she will take live tho


----------



## Magpie (Jun 6, 2004)

So what's the issue sorry?
Are we arguing about moral high horses or whether popp said that slatey said that live feeding is bad?
Or are we arguing about who thinks pinkie was talking about them?
Or are we arguing about whther live feeding is bad?
Or are we simply wondering why this pic was posted?


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Lmao . Popp, im not slateys keeper, he post whatever he wants. I meant you didnt ask if it was a fussy feeder either :lol: Pinkie, soz, maybe i should have just said "maybe im "A" hypocrit" . Lets kiss and make up. [insert kissy smiley} :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I havent been "high strung" since that time they found me...........nah i wont go there. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL Mags, all of the above


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

good point magpie, im not sure now! :?


----------



## Farkurnell (Jun 6, 2004)

LOOK!! Up in the sky!!
It's a bird!! Its a plane!! It's, It's,.......... ah it's only Magpie.

Good onya Craig. :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry all, shocking I know! All I can say is this is a 'nearly' worst case senerio! Probably may have eventually evolved into 'worst' case after infection set in. I used to feed mine live when she was a hatchie as the rats teeth were pretty much non-existant! But after images like this I dare not to. :shock:


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

:shock: "nearly" worst case??? Must have been left with a rat for considerable time. poor thing, be unlikely to survive that without intensive long term treatment. probably euthanised. very shocking and very very sad. :cry:


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh dear, you've just undone all Craig's good work


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2004)

Truth hurts. That is most likely a worst case senerio. Definately something that should not be left unattended. Even if it is a mild bite. I dare say there will be scarring. Is it worth the risk. Elapids I can understand feeding them Live prey. Not a python though. If they grab it wrong they'll probably sustain injuries.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

That pic has come up in every live feed arguement.

All i can say about that is if you are stupid enough to put a large rat in with a snake that size your a tool and know nothing about keeping snakes.

99% of the time live feed will not cause any problems, i had a darwin a few years ago that would only eat live prey and not once did it get injured.

I just thought it was disgusting that someone would pull the teeth out of a rodent before feeding.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

Look I agree. Live food is dangerous!!!!! Some fussy eaters only eat live and I own a few of those snakes. I have nearly starved a few to near death before weakening and feading live. I ALWAYS watch untill the food item is dead and after seeing that snake,now do you see y I cut teeth of big rats and mice, mind you I do not do this to every rat I feed, only if it is really nasty and I honestly haven't done that since that post all those months ago.Look lets all stay off our high horses cause nobody is 100% right in these matters IMO. So lets agree to disagree and keep our snakes alive and out of harms way. So if you do feed live JUST WATCH THE SNAKE.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

_popp_ said:


> Slateman were on earth did you get the idea i was talking bout you,you must think alot of yourself if you think ive got nothing beto do with my time than sit here &amp; wait till you post n pick it apart.I was merely making a comment as i thought MOST that commented never asked reasons behind feeding live,which to me should of been 1st question.You had no reason to mention my name in your post,i take it as a personal stab at me &amp; once again not following rules,where did i mention in any form anything about you jan?I think it is more you that is out to put me down not the other way round.



WOW yes sir. Hambly apologize for adressing you by your nickname sir.
Did I atacked you or ofended you any way? If I did my apology sir.
Notice there is no nickname in this post. :shock:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

Slateman said:


> *Popp read my thread properly*. I am not saying that feeding life is bad. I understand that enything I say, will always have strong oposition from some people. I just expressed my own opinion on the situation when people do feed live mainly for enjoyment to see the kill. And many people do this becaose of that.
> I did mentioned that one of mine snakes eat only live before. If there is no any other way, have to be done.


I don't think that I did to much damage to you in this post sir.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

By the way No One ..... edited ...... I DON'T pull the teeth out so get you facts staight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cut them just like a vet would do to a rabbit!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

That is right Adam did explain this last time we discussed this topic. And again, I do not have anything against people who feed live. I am criticising just the people who feed live for the wrong reason.


----------



## BuggieSmuggler (Jun 6, 2004)

Moosenoose, I'm with you on live feeding had a scary experience with my son's diamond a mouse, yes a mouse, bit her eye. fortunately only scratched it & came out with the next shed.

Funny photo though. Do you know that in the wild scientists have proven that prey actually release endorphens when caught & that it is an "enjoyable" experience to be killed. That's life folks.

I hate it when veggies get all indignant about meat eaters. Don't they know that carrots scream when they are dropped into boiling water.LOL.

I DO understand why herpers feed live to some snakes, some can be very very very stubborn about eating dead.

GEEEEZE Pinkie & Popp are you guys a missing something. Inconsistancies & over sensitivity here? What are you thinking????? LMAO!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 6, 2004)

i have to agree with slatey if ur snake wont eat pre killed food and the only alturnitive is live food thats fine by me but if u put a live mouse (not saying that anyone is) in with a snake just for personal satisfaction that could be conidered crule in the words of jim carrey slightly modified ur a mean kid sitting on a ant hill with a magnifing glass and its the ant


----------



## earthmother (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm all for the food chain.

Moosey darl. I would've liked a warning before seeing that. (like I didn't cry or anything - but 'twas a horrible surprise)
It was more distressing than seeing a stinky mouse scared for a second. (You now all know I really really really really really really really don't like mice.)

I've seen that and others like it before and well, it's 1 clear point for not feeding live and leaving your snake alone with it.
I think feeding live pinkies to the babies is fine to establish a good eating routine, except my 1st episode was when I found out those small embryonic things squeaked :shock: and the bigger 1s get scared and wet themselves. To a non lover of rodents that's really really really really really really really disgusting, I like to see them go fast.

But no live for my older girl who is a fine eater and hardly even constricts the rodent because she's as lazy as.
I'd feed live to wild snakes if they had to be released eventually - that's logic. 
but feeding live and leaving it? That's just silly.
Em


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

hey Em, did you ever get rid of that disgusting dead turtle? :lol: or has it turned into a new lifeform lol


----------



## earthmother (Jun 6, 2004)

hehe - Inny -- I've still got it.  
It's ugly little body shrunk away to nearly nothin', which is strange seeing it was supposed to be a preserved 1. The shell is intact. I wanna keep the shell.
I AM Earthmother ---- 'new lifeforms' is No. 11 in my job description.

You're about the 4th person to ask me if I still have it in 2 days ----- *making notes of who I can scare with it* Why does this creep out all you hardened herpers and daredevil livers of life? lol You ARE funny.

Em :twisted:


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

find a good sized ant nest, clean shell in no time. even an empty would creep me out, i like em live an swimmin. :wink:


----------



## _popp_ (Jun 6, 2004)

Your a very funny man jan :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

Geez Adam
I had no problems with you mate even if you did cut rodent teeth out, i simply said i didn't like it.
If you want to take that to heart mate go for it, your choice ain't nothing you can say to me that will worry me.

If you want to say something bad enough to get edited mate don't be shy email me [email protected] or ring me 0408638982.

I now know what greg means by using smileys, people get cranky at the drop of a hat.     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x   :cry: :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow:


----------



## ether (Jun 6, 2004)

I dont think that you can put anything above your health of your snake (except family etc.). So in turn i believe that under no circumstances should you feed a snake live food unless it will not accept frozen. An adult snake that has been kept in captivity his/her whole life has possibly lost some its natural instinct and therefore will not try and eat the rat. The rat will get scared and start to attack the snake.
Correct me if i am wrong but a snakes value will decrase if it has been scared in any way?

Regards Ether


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah no one I was being polite actually. Yes I do get pee'ed off when people can't get the fact's right!!!!! I DON'T pull teeth, only cut them if the rodent is nasty and we all know that some rodent are pretty bad. I had no probs with you either but please get facts right before you speak of me. I would ring you but what a waste of time, effort, and money it would be talking to someone who thinks I am wrong??? Like I said before I haven't cut teeth in a long time anyway.But if people keep ticking me off I might just go cut up some nice rat breasts of a live rat!!!! :twisted:


----------



## ether (Jun 6, 2004)

Whats the difference between cutting and pulling the teeth out? Wouldnt cutting the teeth out hurt more then puling because with cutting you would actually sever the nerve?

Regards Ether

Btw ther is no malice itended in this post


----------



## Magpie (Jun 6, 2004)

What's the snake anyway?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

You didn't explain it, i still think it's harsh but thats my opinion.

You can't have been to nice mate or they wouldn't have editied your post, thats what i'm saying if you have something bad to say about me mate go ahead tell the world what you think.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

If they don't edit it I said appropriate name.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

Hope you feel better now even though they edited it, anything else, i love to be hated.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

No ether you don't cut down that far. You only cut the teeth down the same way you trim your finger nails, only dwon to the "pink". If you cut too far then yes it hurts them but I don't do that.
What snake are you reffering to Magpie??

I don't think bad of you No one but as I said above you don't mean anything to me especially if you can't get me straight, if you can well I have no probs with you.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 6, 2004)

The one in the pic?


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

NoOne you sound like someone I know


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

Explain things better and you won't have problems with people. Communication is the key, understand?

You said you cut teeth off not trim them like finger nails theres a big difference. See why i thought it was gross?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

Is that a good thing Pinkie? :?


----------



## Pinkie (Jun 6, 2004)

hehe in this case yes


----------



## ether (Jun 6, 2004)

Ther are nerves below the gum line arnt there?

Regards Ether


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes there are. No One well you seemed to know what I done so maybe if you didn't understand what I was doing then maybe you should have checked first, hey!!!!!!!


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

Well that is a good thing :wink:  Pinkie.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

Peace man. :twisted:


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

Not my job to check up on you Adam.


----------



## Adam (Jun 6, 2004)

No but if you want to say what I do to rodent on a public forum then it is your job to check up on the information you are giving out about me.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

You said it yourself, thats what i was going by. :roll:


----------



## basketcase (Jun 6, 2004)

its a kingsnake, im not sure what form


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you quote where Adam said that?


----------



## NoOne (Jun 6, 2004)

He admitted doing it and didn't say anything else, i'm not a mind reader.

Sorry if i misunderstood obviously i'm an amatuar in cutting teeth. 
Wouldn't it be easy to explain things the first time round to save these pointless posts that are just wasting your time as Adam put it, i don't see why your worried, i don't mean anything to Adam. :roll:


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Tenille dosent know me from adam :lol: get it? ha...ha...um...nix that :lol:


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2004)

um no I don't get it???


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

um, sorry, its an expression...."dosent know him from adam". forget it. :|


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL Inny, don't ya hate that ?


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 6, 2004)

oh lol.


----------



## instar (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah Afro, perfect timing and it falls flat! damn. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Adam, maybe you should direct NoOne back to the last time this was bashed out so you don't have to repeat the defense over & over again LOL I'm getting a weird feeling of de ja vu LOL

Oh, and I'm sorry EM. Sometimes people should experience a reality check LOL I realize this picture gets rehashed time & time again but it serves as a subtle reminder that things can go wrong. Sure the keeper of the snake was extremely silly to have left a live rodent unattended with the snake but what could the circumstances have been? Had to pick the kids up from school? Something smoking on the stove? Use your imagination. If you get relaxed while feeding live prey (which as we all know is ILLEGAL) things could go belly up! Just a thought! I still liked the first picture of this post, I'm just throwing in another angle on the discussion. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

Is live prey illegal?


----------



## Adam (Jun 7, 2004)

hey.


----------



## Adam (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanx lutzdy. I thought you wer a bit harsh. I have a lot to contribute.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 7, 2004)

It is legal in NSW as far as I know.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 7, 2004)

It's illegal in Vic, as far as I know too. It's against RSPCA conventions -unfortunately. I don't think it matters too much to keepers.


----------



## lutzd (Jun 7, 2004)

For those of you who are wondering what is going on :

1. I deleted several posts that had bad language and/or were abusive to others - more than one person!

2. Adam raised the issue of trimming the rat's teeth to avoid damage to the snake, when feeling live. This has been discussed before, and Adam defended himself very well. I'm not sure which thread it was, but if you are _really_ interested, you could do a search. The point is, people think it is cruel to do this, but as Adam has already pointed out, it is quite harmless to the rat.

ok? Got it? Good! Let peace reign supreme!


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Hmmm very interesting :roll:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 7, 2004)

No One if you like I opened old thread What's humaine You can read it all and study your argument. It is only about 10 pages long.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 7, 2004)

Mate i'll stand corrected, if Adam says he only trims the teeth thats fine i stand corrected.
I didn't see the old thread, i read that people were cutting teeth out of rodents, there was no details, i don't know how i'm going to know the whole story.

I don't know why it was edited, i wasn't offended, i don't if Adam was. Just a good little arguement, kept me entertained for an hour or so, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## lutzd (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope - definitely nothing wrong with an argument, as long as it's kept civil. :wink:


----------

